# Just found out today im expecting



## Gembini (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

been a while since i have been on here but when ever ive needed advice everyone is really helpful!

I found out his morning I am pregnant (not had anything confirmed but Docs yet as they are shut until MOnday) anyways, I did 2 home tests this morning and both come back positive!! 

Am in complete shock. We werent really trying and I was told I wasn't able to have children without help so it has completely thrown me!! Am really happy though!

I have type 2 and am on metformin , but i notice on the advice sheet you shouldnt take while pregnant, so im not sure what to do, wether to carry on as normal or not take it until I have a chance to speak to a doctor??

Any advice will be welcome

Many thanks

Gem


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Gem, many congratulations!  I would call NHS Direct/24 on 0845 4647 for advice on whether to take the metformin - they should be able to give you an answer and better than guessing or waiting until Monday 

Wow! Exciting!


----------



## macast (Jan 14, 2012)

congratulations!!! xXx

great advice from Northerner as usual


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Gem

I really don't know, but wonder if you might get some decent answers from the DUK Careline (phone no on their website) or NHS Direct?

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## allana (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi gem,

I have type 1 and I'm also preg. I have to keep taking my insulin but I agree with the other people on here. Ring NHS direct. You will prob have to have more scans and appointments with you diabetes team.

Congrats 

Xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Gem hi,
congratulations on the pregnancy


----------



## Monkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Hopefully you've got a gp appointment today (or can you call your DSN / diabetes team directly? - from experience, that's far quicker than getting caught in the gp -> antenatal care system!) to get some advice on the metformin. 

I'd imagine NHS Direct wouldn't give advice on stopping it or otherwise. Lots of medications are listed as unsafe in pregnancy because there haven't been clinical trials to establish safety, so I suspect they'd just tell you that!

And, congratulations!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations Allana,

I hope you have managed to get a GP appointment today, if not I would go direct to your DSN.  Could you call the diabetic clinic and speak to someone there about the Metformin?

Type 1s have to take a large dose of folic acid for the first few months of pregnancy, I am not sure if this would be the same for you, but worth asking someone about that too.  You can get it on prescription from the GP if you do need it, as it is a lot higher dose than the normal stuff.

Congrats again, v jealous.

Rx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gembini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> been a while since i have been on here but when ever ive needed advice everyone is really helpful!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Gem, that's wonderful news  I'm afraid I can't comment on type 2 medication etc, as I am type 1.  Take care and enjoy your pregancy  Sheena


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations...................

I have a baby girl due in May...................


----------



## FM001 (Jan 16, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2012)

great news. Hope you got your meds sorted xx


----------

